# Finally!



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

We actually picked up our Keystone Freedom Lite today!! So freakin' excited! March 13th will be our "Maiden Voyage" to Kings Mountain State Park! I was beginning to wonder if we were actually going to own our TT or if we were just going to make payments on it! It's been sitting at Camping World since October when we initially bought it because a few of the repairs that needed to be done apparently took fooooor-ever to do.

But it's ours now! YAY!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

HOWDY! and welcome to Outbackers


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!!









Now...where are the pictures?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and enjoy that new TT!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes. CONGRATS.

PICS PICS

JIm


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We need pictures!!


----------



## thatscguy (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah pictures where are they?

oh wait i have already seen it


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations!

Welcome to the site.


----------



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

And, here are the pictures from us picking it up from the dealership....

Wow, I can't wait to start doing some Mods! Although my hubby has already started!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonnapantelis/


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures. What mods has your husband started?


----------



## thatscguy (Feb 5, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the pictures. What mods has your husband started?


MOD / REPAIR

REPAIR&#8230;
I go to put the license plate on the new camper and one of the brackets breaks. I did some searching and the replacement for the taillight fixture / license plate bracket is pretty common but I didn't see the purpose in replacing a badly designed broken part with a badly designed new part.

MOD&#8230;
I picked up a license plate bracket from Advanced Auto and,

TO BE CONTINUED&#8230;. IN THE MOD FORUM!

Oh by the way i am the hubby


----------

